# g35 coupe tdc p2135 quick fix



## mazinger4 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ive experienced a problem involving this code while driving down the road, the car started acting up, surging ans hesitating, CEL came on and the transmicion VDC and traction control lamps came on, also the navigation system alert came on saying there was a system malfunction and that the car needed immediate service. Well i was lucky enough to drive it back home. left it in the garage and brought in an scanner after work,retrived the codes and the infamous P2135 came up, after doing reserch found that this code related to the connection between your gas pedal and the trottle body of the car. I was so happy because after checking the connection 2 the pedal, it was just a loose wire. cleaned up and the car starte up immediately. i still have to clean the coonector @ the throttle body to make sure that is the only problem but at least i got the car running strong. One thing i want to mention is that after disconnecting the throttlr body connector or the accel pedal connector the car will go back to factory settings so will hear a different sound on the engine and the accelerattio response will be quicker untill it relearns your driving habbits. I hope it stays fix for a long time if anything else goes wrong ill let u guys know immediately. since i heared that the accel control module tends to malfunction a lot as the car gets older. hope it was just the wiring issue. Happy motoring on this holidays.
let me know if someone of you have run into this problem before....


----------

